

Show HN: Our startup - AnswerJoy, a multiplayer trivia-like web game - ovidiu
http://www.answerjoy.com

======
ovidiu
We are a team of four. We started working on this project at the end of 2008
and we ran out of gas in 2010 in a slow and painful way.

Two days ago we decided to put it online even if it's not finished. I hope
some of you enjoy it.

~~~
yossilac
Stuck with the bar at 2/3 of the way. Just says "AnswerJoy is loading"
(chrome).

~~~
ovidiu
Maybe you could try a full reload? There are a few assets that have to be
loaded before the page shows up...

~~~
yossilac
I tried it a couple of times (didn't help). But now I tried it again and it
worked.

Very nice game (came in second...) - liked the paper bag ;)

I believe I played a very similar game on Facebook a while ago. Still, was
very enjoyable.

------
sontek
I love it! This is like flying on delta but all the time :P I love delta
trivia

